# F1 Blue Bismark Frontosas



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

yesterday i picked up some very small blue bismark frontosas. they're both just barely an inch long id say. but are showing some very nice blue already. i basically got these 2 babies, for what i sold my wild red belly for.....IMO that is one hell of a deal.

i believe these are collected at the samazi collection point in Lake Tanganyika.

these babies are F1, their parents were wild caught, and looked amazing.

it was great, this morning i dropped some bloodworms into their tank. one of them grabbed the big chunk, and went to town on it. then he came out of it with about 10 long bloodworms hanging out of his mouth. he then ripped around the tank, showing off the bloodworms to the other frontosa, that hadnt noticed the food,lol.

actually these fish technically arent frontosa...they're from the same family, but are called Gibberosa. i think it has something to do with the number of stripes or something, but im very new to these fish, and african fish in general, so im still learning. so dont rip me if im wrong,lol

i hope you enjoy







because i already am









as a size comparison. in the first or second picture, there is a thermometer bottom and heater in the back, which they are basically just to the side of. that thermometer is pretty small, and those are the tiny balls of mercury they use in it...so they're pretty tiny fellas.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

wow









nice pick up Puff


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice, Great looking Blue there going to look awesome


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that looks real nice


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

how big do they get


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> how big do they get
> [snapback]1122469[/snapback]​


possibly 14-16"


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

this variant, which is actually a gibberosa, gets up to a maximum of 15 inches. but it will take years and year to get there.

these fish live up to 20 years. thats so awesome.

they grow a few inches the first year. then slow waaaay down.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

they are faster growing then serrasalmus species but like serrasalmus once they get big they dont grow very much at all.......... hard to even notice any change

nice pick ups its hard to say if they are forsure bismarcks but that will change with some size, cause right now they could pass for my mpimbwe...... look the same at a smaller size


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Nice fish man, they are the same size as mine! Sucks that they are one of the slower growing fish, atleast to my knowledge, but they are so awsome when there bigger.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

PGD- they are assured F1 Bismark Fronts...the owner of the store knows the breeder, and knows for a fact that the guy got them direct from the wild.

he had pics of the parents, the babies growing up, and the bismark colony. it was pretty impressive.

up close i can alraedy see lots of blue coming in on their face, and i know thats somethign the bismarks have, is a lot of blue on their faces...

but the owner (who ive known for a while) insisted they were indeed bismark. and i trust him.lol...i think...haha,jk


----------

